# How to sing Wagner - Kirsten Flagstad [1950]



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Some fascinating insights and information.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

A number of us have posted this over the years, but I for one never tire of hearing it. This wonderful woman's speaking voice is as beautiful as her singing voice, and when she illustrates that passage from the "Todesverkundigung" scene at the end I feel that I'm standing with her in the open air, overlooking the mountains and fjords of Norway. A voice like this comes along almost never, and I deeply envy those who were privileged to hear it live.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> A number of us have posted this over the years, but I for one never tire of hearing it. *This wonderful woman's speaking voice is as beautiful as her singing voice*, and when she illustrates that passage from the "Todesverkundigung" scene at the end I feel that I'm standing with her in the open air, overlooking the mountains and fjords of Norway. A voice like this comes along almost never, and I deeply envy those who were privileged to hear it live.


Yes!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Such an elegant speaking voice.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

You can discern the details of her glorious voice almost better than in any other instance in that last vocal selection where she sang a capella. What a glorious voice. I must have played that bit 20 times.


----------

